

Ask HN: what is your experience with Python/django and Google App Engine? - arkitaip

I'm thinking of using Python/Django on Google App Engine and would like the hive mind's feedback. How is the app engine platfrom? Any problems? What about relying on Google's platform? Does App Engine offer any special support for Django? Thanks.
======
mcotton
I love it. I am only using the Django templates (included by google). It is a
great platform and even better if you don't want to be a sys admin.

There have been a couple threads on here about the good and bad of the
platform. I have only had a good experience. You will need to embrace the way
they do things to get the most from it.

~~~
arkitaip
I've been reading up on GAE+Django and it doesn't seem to support RDMBs or
installation of libraries. Has this hindered you in your coding?

~~~
mcotton
This hasn't been a problem for me. Their datastore is very fast if you take
the time read about it. The documentation is great:
<http://code.google.com/appengine>

The project you are working on should determine the technology stack, for most
things I prefer GAE instead of EC2 (I have projects on both). Feel free to use
my template/example from github.

<https://github.com/mcotton/GAE-template> <https://github.com/mcotton/GAE-
blog>

~~~
arkitaip
Lots of thanks for the feedback and templates!

------
sunstone
I have a site up using Django-nonrel on GAE and it's working fine ( but not
many users yet ). Because it abstracts the Google datastore django works the
same as always. Getting this to work took much left effort than I expected.

------
codingstaff
Lots of limitations. We went with rackspace cloud. The startup is
www.quoteroller.com

~~~
arkitaip
Any reason you choice rackspace over linode or aws?

